# idiots on amazon



## Matt Derrick (Jul 20, 2013)

just thought i would share this random tidbit by some moron that couldn't figure out if an outlet extension would work for his iphone:

http://www.amazon.com/Work-iPhone-U...tentNum=6#Mx169OD6ULHETY4&tag=squattheplan-20

my first answer was "um... yeah, it's an outlet." he took it personally:




> *Most recent comments:*
> David said on July 20, 2013
> Dear Nitwit, if u r going to post a sassy answer, try to first understand what the product is, and then don't give an answer that is wrong. Otherwise it makes you look not only rude, but really, really stupid.
> Matt Derrick said on July 20, 2013 | Edit
> ...


----------



## Tude (Jul 20, 2013)

<snicker> "grandpa phone"


----------



## schmutz (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, guys? Do you know if the wall socket will charge my phone?? I'm just not sure :-\


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 21, 2013)

Well... that's a new level of dense.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 21, 2013)

Someone should've told him that a fork would make a much better outlet charger for his iphone.


----------

